# Question about Mom's clothing items for TTers (spoilers)



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello! So I've been TTing month by month to collect some of Mom's items. Today I've received one each of Mom's sweater, Mom's knapsack, and Mom's apron. All three were in the yellow style emblazoned with the blue 'M'. 



Spoiler: Mom's clothing items - images












Here's my question: has anybody else experienced getting all three items in one variation? Because of this I'm now terrified that these items are """island exclusives""" that will be a total pain to trade for, rather than acquire myself -- especially when the variations I actually want will likely be much more popular than the ones I currently have. Is it on a rotation where you get the first design one year, the second design the next year, and so on? I'll keep TTing through for a while tonight but if anybody does know the answer to save me the trouble, that would be so very much appreciated!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 10, 2020)

They are island exclusive, I’ve gotten all the pink/geeen mom items but from what I’ve seen they are all customizable (the furniture is at least, I turned my pink mom cake into the red strawberry version)

EDIT: sadly the clothing items are not customizable so we need to trade those
I don’t really like these island locked colors I know Nintendo is trying to get people to trade with each other but with how wonky Nintendo switch online is idk how I feel about that


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> They are island exclusive, I’ve gotten all the pink/geeen mom items but from what I’ve seen they are all customizable (the furniture is at least, I turned my pink mom cake into the red strawberry version)


UGH NOOO. I HATE that. The furniture is customisable in my experience (tea cozy, cake, pen stand, candle set) but the clothing is not. That is extremely upsetting if they have made these exclusives. Hopefully it's on a year rotation or something. I really don't like how they've made things exclusive this time around, especially when you factor in that you need an online subscription to play now. It just ... rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve only done one year for mom items so I can’t say wether it’s just one set for the clothes each year... but I’ve seen people with virtually all the colour variations of the clothes!! And furniture can be customised so no worries there


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> UGH NOOO. I HATE that. The furniture is customisable in my experience (tea cozy, cake, pen stand, candle set) but the clothing is not. That is extremely upsetting if they have made these exclusives. Hopefully it's on a year rotation or something. I really don't like how they've made things exclusive this time around, especially when you factor in that you need an online subscription to play now. It just ... rubs me the wrong way.


Yea I just checked with a friend sadly they are island exclusives. I have the green apron if you want it! It’s very annoying that Nintendo is doing this tho :/

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



akidas said:


> I’ve only done one year for mom items so I can’t say wether it’s just one set for the clothes each year... but I’ve seen people with virtually all the colour variations of the clothes!! And furniture can be customised so no worries there


Really? I’ve been only getting the exact same color combos for clothing. Maybe it does change yearly??


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Yea I just checked with a friend sadly they are island exclusives. I have the green apron if you want it! It’s very annoying that Nintendo is doing this tho :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> ...



Yeah I’m not 100% but  someone on a discord has multiple of all colours that they’re always selling! So maybe it’s just you get one colour set a year?? I’ve got the light blue with flowers this year! Haven’t gone past 2020 tho


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Yea I just checked with a friend sadly they are island exclusives. I have the green apron if you want it! It’s very annoying that Nintendo is doing this tho :/


The green apron with the animals on it? That's actually the one I want most of all!  What would you like in exchange??



akidas said:


> I’ve only done one year for mom items so I can’t say wether it’s just one set for the clothes each year... but I’ve seen people with virtually all the colour variations of the clothes!! And furniture can be customised so no worries there


Ahh now this makes me wonder if they might rotate or if they might have traded to get them?  I suppose now that I've got all three, I can keep TTing through next year and see if I get any of the clothes in a different style -- it would only take one different item as evidence!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> The green apron with the animals on it? That's actually the one I want most of all!  What would you like in exchange??
> 
> 
> Ahh now this makes me wonder if they might rotate or if they might have traded to get them?  I suppose now that I've got all three, I can keep TTing through next year and see if I get any of the clothes in a different style -- it would only take one different item as evidence!


You can have it for free, or if you have any dupe diys that I don’t have I’d gladly take those lol


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> You can have it for free, or if you have any dupe diys that I don’t have I’d gladly take those lol


Are you serious?? That is so kind    I've got a whole pile of duplicate DIYs that you can raid. I'll send you a Dodo code? Thank you so so much, I can't tell you how happy this makes me!!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Are you serious?? That is so kind    I've got a whole pile of duplicate DIYs that you can raid. I'll send you a Dodo code? Thank you so so much, I can't tell you how happy this makes me!!


No prob! I have to look around my huge storage to find it first lol


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> The green apron with the animals on it? That's actually the one I want most of all!  What would you like in exchange??
> 
> 
> Ahh now this makes me wonder if they might rotate or if they might have traded to get them?  I suppose now that I've got all three, I can keep TTing through next year and see if I get any of the clothes in a different style -- it would only take one different item as evidence!



Yeah I’m not too sure honestly!! But I did visit them and they were a good couple years ahead!! I’ve got a list of what items you get each month if you’re interested!!

(Ah I just realised you’re swablueskies on tumblr! I loved you nl town )


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

akidas said:


> Yeah I’m not too sure honestly!! But I did visit them and they were a good couple years ahead!! I’ve got a list of what items you get each month if you’re interested!!
> 
> (Ah I just realised you’re swablueskies on tumblr! I loved you nl town )



Wow actually that would be super helpful if you wouldn't mind sharing? 
And ahh thank you so much!!    That's so nice of you to say!!


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Wow actually that would be super helpful if you wouldn't mind sharing?
> And ahh thank you so much!!    That's so nice of you to say!!



Haha no problem 
Jan- art
Feb- embroidery 
Mar- candles
Apr- tissue box
May- knapsack
Jun- apron
Jul- dog plushie 
Aug- pen stand
Sept- cushion
Oct- tea cosy 
Nov- kitchen mat
Dec- sweater

If I find lily I’ll let you know


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

akidas said:


> Haha no problem
> Jan- art
> Feb- embroidery
> Mar- candles
> ...


Thank you so much!! And that's so sweet of you but I've got a friend with her amiibo card who is going to help me get her again when the glitch is patched.  Really, thank you though! If you find her, sell her on TBT and make bank instead


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Thank you so much!! And that's so sweet of you but I've got a friend with her amiibo card who is going to help me get her again when the glitch is patched.  Really, thank you though! If you find her, sell her on TBT and make bank instead



You’re welcome
Haha


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

For anybody curious, I TTed back from December 2020 to December 2010 and got the same variation of Mom's apron (I'm in the Southern hemisphere so the months are flipped). I'm not sure if this counts as evidence because time travelling backwards is not the same as moving forwards. It will be interesting to see which kinds I get throughout 2011 moving forward.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 10, 2020)

Actually these items are a little different than the nook stop stuff, not quite island exclusive but player exclusive as in, if you have multiple players on your island they all get different colors. My brother has only gotten the cute colorful quilted apron and knapsack, while my dad got I think an orange knapsack and blue apron with birds on them, and I always get the white ones whenever I TT to the days where she sends them! It still sucks, especially if you don't have/plan to have multiple characters, but it's a _little _bit better than everyone on your island being stuck with the same thing. I've never tried TTing forward to another year to see if they change, though.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 10, 2020)

I've got an update!!! Just hit June 2011 and I got my first Mom clothing item of the year -- it was in a different style to the pieces I got in 2020 (and the extra apron I got when I TTed back to 2010)!! 

@*starlightsong*, that is _incredibly_ helpful to know, thank you!! That would be a really handy way to farm Mom's items actually ... set up additional players and TT through the year, loading up with each of them ... !!


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

I went straight to Summer, but hopped back 3 months for the Easter event. I got the same items in the same colors from Mom ingame.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 10, 2020)

Is it possible that a different player on an island can get a different variation of the mom items?


----------



## xoxokristeeen (May 23, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Hello! So I've been TTing month by month to collect some of Mom's items. Today I've received one each of Mom's sweater, Mom's knapsack, and Mom's apron. All three were in the yellow style emblazoned with the blue 'M'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hii 
I was wondering what website or app you got those images from? I’m on the hunt for something to help keep track of my progress


----------



## victoriae350 (May 23, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Hello! So I've been TTing month by month to collect some of Mom's items. Today I've received one each of Mom's sweater, Mom's knapsack, and Mom's apron. All three were in the yellow style emblazoned with the blue 'M'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They change every year! For e.g., I get a pink knapsack Year 1, Year 2 mom sends me a Flowers Knapsack


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 23, 2020)

Also it is possible for different players to get different items!
I got the backpack with the M on it, my sister got the Ducky backpack and my brother in law got the flowers one! All in the same month! ^w^


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2020)

xoxokristeeen said:


> Hii
> I was wondering what website or app you got those images from? I’m on the hunt for something to help keep track of my progress











						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net


----------



## dragonair (May 24, 2020)

I've gotten multiple different variations of the clothing while campsite cycling. Some duplicates but still got others.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 24, 2020)

Some people are selling different variations of mom's bag/clothing in Nook's Cranny forum so I think it's not locked in 1 variation??? I may be wrong tho as I have no personal experience in such


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Some people are selling different variations of mom's bag/clothing in Nook's Cranny forum so I think it's not locked in 1 variation??? I may be wrong tho as I have no personal experience in such



It is different per person (not island) and year. 

Time travelling only in 2020 will net you the same items. 2021 will be different. If you have multiple characters they all have their own set of Mom's items.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 24, 2020)

Can you customize the clothing items or is just random based on your town?


----------



## Applebunny (May 24, 2020)

Mine and my partner’s character got different knapsacks so if anything, I think it’s just locked by character, not island.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 24, 2020)

While I've never TTed that far, I've heard that you can get new versions of the Mom's items the following years and if you have a second or more player, they'll get different Mom's items


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 24, 2020)

I've gotten different variations among different players on the same island.


----------



## JustColoring (May 27, 2020)

So I had three people on my island, myself, my daughter, and my son. We all got different variations of the knapsack, so I think you’ll get a variation, possibly.


----------

